# Norwegian: berget (pronunciation)



## Xander2024

Hello everyone,

Could a native speaker please tell me how to pronounce the word "berget"? An online translator says: "ba:gә". Is it correct? If so, is this the only way to pronounce it?

Takk.


----------



## sdr083

There's never only one way to pronounce a word in Norwegian 
 The  online translator suggestion sounds strange to me. R isn't usually  silent in Norwegian (though it may be pronounced in several different  ways). Word-final T, howver, frequently is.
 I'd go with something more like  /'bɛɾgә/. Different tones in the East and the West, /ʁ/ rather than /ɾ/ in the south.
Let's see if anyone else has an opinion ...


----------



## Xander2024

Tusen takk, sdr083.


----------



## sdr083

Just realized this word can mean two different  things in Norwegian: 

1. Noun: et berg - *berget *
2. Verb: å berge - berger - *berget*

What I wrote refers to the first interpretation.  In addition to word being pronounced with toneme 1 as a noun and toneme 2  as a verb, I believe the T isn't silent in the second case.


----------



## Xander2024

No, I meant "the mountain" - "berget". I didn't even know the verb "å berge". I do now.


----------



## sendintheclowns

sdr083 said:


> I'd go with something more like  /'bɛɾgә/. Different tones in the East and the West, /ʁ/ rather than /ɾ/ in the south.



I would rather say /'bæɾgә/.


----------



## Xander2024

By the way, what is the /ʁ/ sound like? The German "r"?


----------



## Tjahzi

Yes. It's a voiced uvular fricative/approximant.


----------



## Xander2024

I thought, of all the Scandinavians only the Danes had this sound.  Well, it's because I haven't heard many Norwegian or Swedish dialects, only the main ones.


----------

